# Do You Think It's A Myth That Women Care Less About Physical



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

appearence than men ?

I think it is a myth because if it wasn't than the sight of a guy who looks like this









With a woman around his arms who looks like this would than be a VERY COMMON sight in everyday life but it's not.









And why is it not a common everyday sight, because women are as equally as shallow as men.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Caring less about looks isn't equal to not caring at all


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

*re: Do You Think It's A Myth That Women Care Less About Phys*

I don't know. I think on the whole they care less about looks (although I might get in trouble for saying that - you know we're not supposed to say that males and females are different in *any way* on this forum without people getting apoplectic) but looks always count for something. How could they not?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: re: Do You Think It's A Myth That Women Care Less About*

no myth. i see a lot of unattractive guys with attractive girls. note: unattractive not nerdy



Zephyr said:


> I might get in trouble for saying that - you know we're not supposed to say that males and females are different in *any way* on this forum without people getting apoplectic)


:lol


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: re: Do You Think It's A Myth That Women Care Less About*



Zephyr said:


> I don't know. I think on the whole they care less about looks (although I might get in trouble for saying that - you know we're not supposed to say that males and females are different in *any way* on this forum without people getting apoplectic) but looks always count for something. How could they not?


Yes, to an extent it seems women put less value on looks than men. It might be biological and social. Women are more inclined to look for a male who can provide security while men look for women who pleases them visually. This isn't to say looks don't matter for women and personality don't matter for men, but let's be honest enough to admit that the priorities are not equal.

I see a lot of pretty women with weird-looking guys, but very rarely see brad pitt types dating roseanne bars. Given that men are stilly traditionally the bread-winners, when attractive women are with a fugly guy it's probably because he's rich (or he has an 8-inch-personality).


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

It's completely true. Attractive women with ugly men are everywhere, and saying that these guys are rich or whatever is a copout.

When one of these topics comes up, I always bring up this acquaintance of mine who is a monster but has no problem with women. This is because he is somehow able to divorce himself from the fact that he is a repugnant blotch upon humanity and behave confidently, which I'm guessing makes the women think he must have something REALLY special going on to feel he has the right to brazenly approach them.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Nah, I always see hot women hand-in-hand with total scumbags and wimps/nerds. 

The guy in the picture could have at least fixed his glasses.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

VCL XI said:


> Nah, I always see hot women hand-in-hand with total scumbags and wimps/nerds.
> 
> The guy in the picture could have at least fixed his glasses.


Always? Damn!

You could break that streak if you saw me (wimp/nerd rather than total scumbag). :lol


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: Do You Think It's A Myth That Women Care Less About Phys*

that guy would make a really good friend. :yes


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

*re: Do You Think It's A Myth That Women Care Less About Phys*

I don't know what universe you men who ALWAYS and CONSTANTLY see trolls of the male gender with beautiful human women. I almost never see that.

I do sometimes see men who are a bit homely with women who look OK. I see men who look OK with women who look pretty good. And so on. But for the most part the couples I see look evenly matched. Of course there are always exceptions, but sometimes that's a couple where you figure SHE must have money :yes


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

*re: Do You Think It's A Myth That Women Care Less About Phys*



> Do You Think It's A Myth That Women On Average Are Less Shallow Than Men When It Comes To Choosing A Mate Based On Physical Appearence Alone ?


Yes, Terri Clark summed it up well in one of her songs



> Girls Lie Too
> 
> So she can't go out tonight again
> Her sister's sick, she's gotta baby-sit
> ...


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

*re: Do You Think It's A Myth That Women Care Less About Phys*

Yeah the overwhelming majority of good looking women who do not need men to financially take care of them would never date/marry a man who they see as being inferior in the physical appearence department because they can afford to be very picky and shallow and choose only men who like they have Tom Cruise like good looks.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

*re: Do You Think It's A Myth That Women Care Less About Phys*

Embers so when you say that guy in the pic would make a good "friend", that's just your politically correct way of saying you would never date him even if he was the last guy on earth correct ?


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: re: Do You Think It's A Myth That Women Care Less About*



Atticus said:


> I don't know what universe you men who ALWAYS and CONSTANTLY see trolls of the male gender with beautiful human women. I almost never see that.


Who used the words you capitalized? I said I see a lot of fugly guys with pretty girls, even though the vast majority of fugly-looking guys are with fugly-looking girls. What is striking to me is that you never see a brad pitt with a homely girl. But you do see Tom Arnold's with comely girls!



> I do sometimes see men who are a bit homely with women who look OK. I see men who look OK with women who look pretty good. And so on. But for the most part the couples I see look evenly matched. Of course there are always exceptions, but sometimes that's a couple where you figure SHE must have money :yes


I think it's more common in my state of California, where wealthier guys tend to live (which wouldn't include me)


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

*re: Do You Think It's A Myth That Women Care Less About Phys*

I can't help but wonder if this kind of threads would exist at all if this weren't a Social Anxiety Support forum and if the guys on this site had a more successful love life.

I would think that if girls in general are having less trouble with getting dates, then that ought to say something about _something_, right? :stu

(My response has something to do with the poll. I just don't feel like flaming today.)


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

*re: Do You Think It's A Myth That Women Care Less About Phys*

I think I got confused by the question.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: re: Do You Think It's A Myth That Women Care Less About*



Dudleyville said:


> Embers so when you say that guy in the pic would make a good "friend", that's just your politically correct way of saying you would never date him even if he was the last guy on earth correct ?


who says he'd even wanna date me? when did friendship become a bad thing :b


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: re: Do You Think It's A Myth That Women Care Less About*



Atticus said:


> I don't know what universe you men who ALWAYS and CONSTANTLY see trolls of the male gender with beautiful human women. I almost never see that.


Well, I really don't know what universe either, but the last time I went out in the city during weekend party hours, there were tons of nothing special/fat/cavemen/nerd types with knockouts. I'm not some superficial fascist, but I was sort of baffled. A lot of the hotshot college-type guys were just hanging out with other dudes. While it should have been inspiring, I just got really angry and spun into pathetic drunken "why not me!?" mess by the end of the night. Gotta love weekends.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: re: Do You Think It's A Myth That Women Care Less About*



embers said:


> Dudleyville said:
> 
> 
> > Embers so when you say that guy in the pic would make a good "friend", that's just your politically correct way of saying you would never date him even if he was the last guy on earth correct ?
> ...


It's a bad thing for the guy if he is wanting to date you.

Man: *struggles with emotion and anxiety, then after a many minutes/hours and a bucket of sweat * "Jane, I have feelings for you"
Woman: "LJBF"

-------

With regards to the poll question, on average, no, women do care less about looks, but that doesn't make them less shallow. I don't consider looking for older, taller, richer guys who are more confident and secure of themselves than her, to be more moral than men looking for hot women.


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

*re: Do You Think It's A Myth That Women Care Less About Phys*

I don't think it's a myth at all. With my own eyes and observations, IRL, I've seen a lot of pretty girls with guys that were not attractive or were plain looking and I've rarely (as in almost never) seen good-looking guys with girls that were very plain looking or unattractive. I'm not saying it never happens but it's very rare.

When I was a babe a few years back, I had a boyfriend who was not particularly attractive and looked about 7 months pregnant. Even a guy I knew told me "You can do better than that!" when he saw him. The boyfriend also turned out to be really unreliable and had issues, too, so that's why I left him for someone else. Had he been more decent personality-wise I'd have stayed with him.

BTW, there are tons of men looking for an easy ride from a woman, financially. It's hardly just women looking for someone with money, not that that's common. It's like a dirty little secret but it happens a lot. I've been there myself. I've seen it with other women IRL. Besides, if you have a homely guy with or without personality flashing his money around and he's looking for pretty arm candy, why shouldn't a woman go for it? I think deep down the guy knows it, anyway, and he's using her for her looks and/or sex, so it's a trade off.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Do You Think It's A Myth That Women Care Less About*



embers said:


> that guy would make a really good friend. :yes


 :lol No doubt.

It's pretty much a fact that guys, for the most part, are more into physical appearance.
I'm into physical appearance, but it's not my main concern...and my taste is weird anyway so I'm into all types.


----------



## Mayflower 2000 (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: re: Do You Think It's A Myth That Women Care Less About*



Veggie1 said:


> BTW, there are tons of men looking for an easy ride from a woman, financially. It's hardly just women looking for someone with money, not that that's common. It's like a dirty little secret but it happens a lot. I've been there myself. I've seen it with other women IRL.


Yeah much of that might be simply because men tend to have much more financial wealth than women. These days the gaps aren't so severe so men now can more often leech off women.

I kinda wonder if me being low income is one of the 2384723942 factors that makes me unappealing to women... not cuz of their lack of ability to leech off me, but rather their worry, before getting to know me, that I'd be a financial leech.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

It's obvious that they care less about looks. Otherwise, I would have never gotten any action with a few hotties. And by action, I mean that they didn't mace me.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I think women care about physical appearance almost as much as men BUT in a different way. For example, men consider an attractive face more important than a woman does...in fact I've heard of women who don't want to date guys who are 'prettier' than them. Women, however, generally consider height to be much more important than men do. A very handsome man who is 5' 2" will have as much difficulty getting a date as a woman who is very unattractive, regardless of their personality.

The poll said "physical appearance" so I assume it includes body type and not just the face.


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> Caring less about looks isn't equal to not caring at all


Yes, I am just saying this to piss you off, but

People do date people of similar attractiveness. Just like interracial relationships, when you see mismatches of attractiveness they stick out and you notice them more, but when you take them into context they still make up (I guess) 5% or less.

thats a tiny number.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Thank you for intentionally testing my (lack of) anger management skills. 

I don't care anymore. People can do whatever the **** they want.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: re: Do You Think It's A Myth That Women Care Less About*



orpheus said:


> Atticus said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what universe you men who ALWAYS and CONSTANTLY see trolls of the male gender with beautiful human women. I almost never see that.
> ...


VCL XI used always, and I misquoted Vincenzo, who sees these couples everywhere, not constantly.

I think people see what they're looking for. There are mismatches, but if you think about it, can there really be that many, unless there are more good looking women than men.

If looks are pretty evely distributed, and great looking guys get their share of great looking women, and then ordinary guys pick off several, and still yet some fugly-nerdy guys end up with great looking women, then there are nearly 3 times as many great looking women as there are great looking men.

That must be it :yes


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

When did the word "fugly" become a part of the English language and why does it annoy the **** out of me?


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: Do You Think It's A Myth That Women Care Less About Phys*

I think Veggie1 just summed it up nicely. :b


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*Re: re: Do You Think It's A Myth That Women Care Less About*



Atticus said:


> There are mismatches, but if you think about it, can there really be that many, unless there are more good looking women than men.
> 
> If looks are pretty evely distributed, and great looking guys get their share of great looking women, and then ordinary guys pick off several, and still yet some fugly-nerdy guys end up with great looking women, then there are nearly 3 times as many great looking women as there are great looking men.
> 
> That must be it :yes


Hahaha, I was thinking the same thing. The math wasn't adding up.

It's impossible for women ON AVERAGE to be with less attractive men unless you argue that women are more attractive than men, which is a rather confusing argument to make. :sus


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

Who's talking averages here? Generally, mates are even in looks, but the cases in which fugly (yes, a nicer word than 'ugly') men attract nice looking women far outnumber the cases in which fugly women attract rico suave dudes.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

orpheus said:


> Who's talking averages here? Generally, mates are even in looks, but the cases in which fugly (yes, a nicer word than 'ugly') men attract nice looking women far outnumber the cases in which fugly women attract rico suave dudes.


I've just never seen a quantified, measured study to confirm that. The only thing I've heard to support it is anecdotal evidence. I'm not denying that it might be the case, but I'm not prepared to accept it without adequate evidence.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

ardrum said:


> orpheus said:
> 
> 
> > Who's talking averages here? Generally, mates are even in looks, but the cases in which fugly (yes, a nicer word than 'ugly') men attract nice looking women far outnumber the cases in which fugly women attract rico suave dudes.
> ...


I'm not asking you to. I'm just clarifying my own observations.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

orpheus said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > orpheus said:
> ...


Oh, I know. I was clarifying my thoughts as well.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

*re: Do You Think It's A Myth That Women Care Less About Phys*

Do you all think that for the majority of below average looking men there is atleast one above average looking woman out there somewhere in the world that would give them the time of the day ?


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Yes, but only if the below-average-looking man is above-average in self-confidence.


----------

